# Name your favorite match of the above three.



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

You'll be given a list of three selected matches by the above poster, and you will decide which one's your favorite. After choosing, you will then post three matches - matches you like or decided randomly - for the next poster to do the same.

Here we go:
*MITB '11 - CM Punk vs. John Cena
*WrestleMania XXVI - Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker
*Royal Rumble '03 - Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Taker vs hbk WMXXV1


HBK vs Y2J Wm19
HHH vs RVD Unforgiven 2002
Austin vs Rock WM19


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HBK/Y2J

Tanaka/Mike Awesome ECW 2005
A.J. Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels TNA 2005
HHH/HBK/Benoit WM XX


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HBK/HHH/Benoit WM XX*, it literally froze me while watching it


*Shelton Benjamin vs Shawn Michaels* - RAW 2005
*Randy Orton vs Christian* - Extreme Rules 2011
*Ryback, Kane, Bryan vs The Shield* - TLC Match


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Ryback/Kane/Bryan vs Shield.*

HHH/Batista HIAC - Vengeance 2005
Undertaker/Edge HIAC - Summerslam 2008
HHH/Cactus Jack HIAC - No Way Out 2000


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HIAC HHH/Cactus Jack by a mile. Didn't enjoy HHH/Batista tbh but Taker/Edge was pretty sweet though.

CM Punk/Samoa Joe ROH 2004
HBK/Kurt Angle WM 21
Brock Lesnar/Taker HIAC 2002, No Mercy


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HHH/Cactus Jack

Edit: Leanar/Taker

HHH vs HBK - Summerslam
Kane vs Undertaker - Wrestlemania 20
Randy Orton vs John Cena - Bragging Rights


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, probably Lesnar/Taker. Punk/Joe I recall being great but honestly haven't watched it in years. Kurt/HBK is good too.

Edit: Ninja'd - HHH/HBK Summerslam easily. Their best match together.

Rock/Booker - Summerslam 2001
Jericho/X-Pac/Benoit/Eddie - No Way Out 2001
RVD/Lesnar - King Of The Ring 2002


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RVD / Lesnar, great match between two completely different wrestling styles. That was when I officially made myself a Lesnar mark.

John Cena vs. CM Punk - MITB 
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins - RAW
Randy Orton vs CM Punk - Wrestlemania 27


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Quite an easy one. Punk/Cena all the way. Agreed with Meltzer rating this a 5* classic.

Daniel Bryan/Sheamus Extreme Rules
Cena/Brock Lesnar Extreme Rules
Y2J/Punk II Extreme Rules


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Quite an easy one. Punk/Cena all the way. Agreed with Meltzer rating this a 5* classic.
> 
> Daniel Bryan/Sheamus Extreme Rules
> Cena/Brock Lesnar Extreme Rules
> Y2J/Punk II Extreme Rules


Cena/Lesnar. I don't have it at the full 5 a lot of people give it but a damn good match. Every match mentioned is very good though.

Some WWF hardcore stuff:

Steve Blackman/Shane O'Mac - Summerslam 2000
Rhyno/Raven - Backlash 2001
Kane/Raven/Big Show - WM17


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Kane/Raven/Big Show - WM17

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - OTL 2012
CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan vs Kane - No Way Out 2012
CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - MITB 2012


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Kane raven big show: such a good versatile match although those walls didn't look to legit 

Edit: ninja'd 

Punk Bryan OTL

HBK vs Hogan Summerslam
RVD vs Sabu hardcore haven 96
Rock vs Austin WM15


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Err, Rock/Austin. HBK's hilarious selling in the Hogan match deserves a mention though. Tbh I can't recall the RVD/Sabu one.

Two Man Power Trip vs Jericho/Benoit - Raw, May 2001
Two Man Power Trip vs Undertaker/Kane - Backlash 2001
Stone Cold vs Undertaker - Judgment Day 2001


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Two Man Power Trip vs. Jericho/Benoit

1. CM Punk vs. John Cena - Money in the Bank 2011
2. Steve Austin vs. The Rock - Wrestlemania 17
3. Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - Wrestlemania 21


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CM Punk vs John Cena - MITB 2011. Yes I put that in front of Austin/Rock at WM17, Punk/Cena was a lot more intense and unpredictable. One of the greatest matches of all time for sure.



Randy Orton vs John Cena - 60 minute everything goes Ironman match
John Cena vs JBL "I Quit" match - Judgement Day
Undertaker vs CM Punk - Wrestlemania 29


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Taker/Punk, probably MOTY for me so far. That or Ziggler/ADR from Payback.

HHH/Big Show - New Year's Revolution 2006
Mysterio/Angle - Summerslam 2002
Cena/Miz/Morrison - Extreme Rules 2011


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Mysterio/Angle Summerslam 2002

1. Edge vs. Mick Foley - Wrestlemania 22
2. Randy Orton vs. Mick Foley - Backlash 2004
3. Tommy Dreamer/Terry Funk/Beulah vs. Edge/Mick Foley/Lita - One Night Stand 2006


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Orton/Foley.

Last Man Standing Matches:

HHH/Jericho - Fully Loaded 2000
Cena/Umaga - Royal Rumble 2007
HHH/Orton - No Mercy 2007


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena/Umaga


Cena/Truth @Capital Punishment
Cena/Johnny Ace @OTL
Cena/Cole On Raw
:cena3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena vs Johnny Ace :lol

Sting vs Jeff Hardy Victory Road '11
Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan Wrestlemania 28
Michael Cole vs Jerry Lawler Wrestlemania 27


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

WrestleMania 27 - Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole (at least this one wasn't for a championship)

Royal Rumble Match 2004 (Final Two: Chris Benoit/Big Show)
Royal Rumble Match 2011 (40-Man Royal Rumble)
Royal Rumble Match 1992 (Won by Ric Flair)


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Royal Rumble Match 2004 


Sting vs Hogan @Starrcade 97
Undertaker vs Sid @WrestleMania 13
Roddy Piper vs Hogan @Halloween Havoc 97


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

WM13: Taker vs. Sid

Randy Orton vs. Christian from Over the Limit 2011
Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack from Backlash 2004
Randy Orton vs. Triple H from No Mercy 2007's main event


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Tough one, I'll go with Randy/Cactus. All matches mentioned are very good though.

Bad WM main events:

HHH/Orton - WM25
Cena/Rock II - WM29
Cena/Miz - WM27


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn it. I'll go with Cnea VS Rock 2.

Classic Punk matches.

CM Punk VS Undertaker WM 29
CM Punk VS Daniel Bryan MITB 2012
CM Punk VS Chris Jericho WM 28


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, I'll go Punk/Taker. Had you chosen Punk/Bryan from Over The Limit 2012 rather than MITB I would have picked that.

First World Title Wins:

Rock/Mankind - Survivor Series 1998
Angle/Rock - No Mercy 2000
Austin/HBK - WM14


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

bottom one

Kaitlyn vs Aksana NXT
Rosey vs Donald Trump Raw
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat Wrestlewar


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurt Angle/Rocky, need to watch this again.
edit: Flair/Steamboat

Randy vs. Foley Backlash 2004
Edge vs. Foley WM
Foley, Edge & Lita vs. Terry Funk, Tommy Dreamer & Beulah McGillicutty ECW 2006


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Randy/Foley. I think this match has been mentioned the most already.

Steel Cage matches:

HHH/Flair - Taboo Tuesday 2005
Matt Hardy/Edge - Unforgiven 2005
HHH/Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2013


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn I hated all of those HHH flair was a bore fest, if I had to choose one, edge/hardy.

Tlc 1
Tlc 2
First ever MITB


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

TLC 2. Still wow-inspiring stuff.

Angle vs Benoit RR
Elimination Chamber 2005
Cena vs HBK Raw 2007


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, well I haven't watched Cena/HBK in ages so I won't choose that though obviously it's very good. I'll go with the Elimination Chamber. Possibly the best EC match. Angle/Benoit has flaws.

No Way Out matches:

Cena/Orton 2008
Rock/Angle 2001
Eddie/Lesnar 2004


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hmm, well I haven't watched Cena/HBK in ages so I won't choose that though obviously it's very good. I'll go with the Elimination Chamber. Possibly the best EC match. Angle/Benoit has flaws.
> 
> No Way Out matches:
> 
> ...


Eddie vs Lesnar by far

Cena V Punk Raw 2013
Cena V Punk NOC 2012
Cena V Punk SS 2011


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn, that's tough. The Raw match is the one most recent one I've watched so I'll go with that. Haven't watched the others in a while.

Unforgiven main events:

Rock/Kane/Taker/Benoit 2000
Brock/Taker 2002
Cena/Edge 2006


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cena/Edge because of Lita's interference :yum:

TLC I
TLC II
TLC III


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TLC II. Hell, they're all great matches but I prefer that one.

DAT sig. :homer

On topic:

Mania openers:

Jericho/Regal WM17
Shield vs Orton/Show/Sheamus WM29
Matt Hardy/Mysterio WM19


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

WM19: Hardy vs. Mysterio

Royal Rumble Final Two Encounters:

Royal Rumble '05: Batista vs. John Cena
Royal Rumble '07: Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker
Royal Rumble '12: Chris Jericho vs. Sheamus


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

RR 07. I don't remember anything about the 05 one except the botched finish and Vince tripping. :lmao Jericho/Sheamus was good but doesn't quite match HBK/Taker. 

WM 19 BIG THREE

Rock/Austin
Lesnar/Angle
HBK/Y2J


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HBK/Y2J _just_. Rock/Austin is great but I'll give the nod to Shawn and Jericho. Lesnar/Angle good too, not quite on the others level.

2/3 Falls:

Benoit/Jericho Summerslam 2000
Sheamus/Bryan Extreme Rules 2012
Benoit/Angle Judgment Day 2001


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bryan/Sheamus was epic so I'd go with that. Benoit/Jericho was too short though it arguably had more potential if they were given more time. They had better matches than that at Backlash 00 and RR 01. I haven't seen the JD 01 match at all I think or at least I have no memory of it. 

HIAC:
Batista/HHH 05
Taker/Edge 08
Taker/Batista 07


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Batista/HHH.

Sequels aka Rematches:

Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle II (Vengeance 2005)
CM Punk vs. John Cena II (SummerSlam 2011)
The Rock vs. Steve Austin II (WrestleMania X-Seven)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Rock/Austin for me, love that match and seem to be one of the few true fans of that heel turn at the end.

Triple threats:

Jeff/Edge/HHH - Armageddon 2008
Kurt/Big Show/Lesnar - Vengeance 2003
Austin/Kurt/RVD - No Mercy 2001


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Autin/Kurt/RVD - No Mercry 2001

Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker (WrestleMania 25).
Bret Hart vs Steve Austin - Submission Match (Wrestlemania 13 1997)
Edge vs John Cena - TLC (Unforgiven 2006)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, the Edge/Cena match looks out of place next to the other two. Both ******* from me, but at a push I'll go with Hart/Austin.

Invasion classics:

Austin/Angle Summerslam 2001
Jericho/Rock No Mercy 2001
Team WWF vs Team Alliance Survivor Series 2001


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Austin/Angle Summerslam 2001

Edge vs. Randy Orton - April 30, 2007 (Raw)
Evolution vs. Shelton Benjamin, Benoit, Foley and Michaels - April 12, 2004 (Raw)
Rob Van Dam vs. Eddie Guerrero (Ladder Math) - May 27, 2002 (Raw)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll go with RVD VS Eddie.

SCSA VS Rock WM 17
SCSA VS Jericho No Way Out '02
HHH VS HBK VS Kripen Wah WM 20


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

WM17. Had almost every ingredient needed for a memorable WrestleMania classic.

Infamous letdowns:

Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H (SummerSlam 2012)
John Cena vs. The Rock (WrestleMania 29)
Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 20)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lesnar vs Trips

Best of Samoa Joe

Kenta Kobashi vs Samoa Joe - ROH Joe vs Kobashi '05
CM Punk vs Samoa Joe - ROH Joe vs Punk II '04
AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels - TNA Unbreakable '05


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lesnar/HHH I actually enjoyed. Fuck the other two though.

Edit: Joe/Punk

Rumble World Title Matches:

Jeff/Edge 2009
HHH/Angle 2001
HHH/HBK 2004


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Jeff vs. Edge

Matches with interference:

Mick Foley vs. Edge (WM22)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar (NWO '04)
John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam (ONS '06)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I love all 3 matches but I'd probably go with NWO 04 because of the moment. Foley/Edge was a terrific hardcore match though and Cena/RVD was memorable mainly for the crowd and its probably the only time Cena picked up on the crowd and did some heelish tactics.

Batista/Taker WM 23
Cena/HBK WM 23
Edge/Taker WM 24


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Edge/Taker. I personally feel like the other two weren't their best matches.

Matches contested over a vacant championship:

Battle Royal from a 2006 Smackdown featuring Mark Henry and Kurt Angle as the last 2 (World Heavyweight)
The Rock vs. Kane vs. Triple H vs. Big Show vs. British Bulldog vs. Mankind from Unforgiven 1999 (WWF)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit from Vengeance 2003 (United States)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm. Tbh I can't even recall that particular Eddie/Benoit match. I'll go with the 6-pack challenge from Unforgiven.

Mania rematches:

Austin/Rock Backlash 1999
Lesnar/Angle Summerslam 2003
Batista/Taker LMS Backlash 2007


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Lesnar Vs Angle by a MILLION MILES.

Eddie/Rey Halloween Havoc 1997
Eddie/Rey Smackdown 6/23/2005
Eddie/Rey Judgment Day 2005


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

your killing me KOK :lol
JD rey/eddie

hbk/y2j mania 19
hbk/y2j nm 08
hbk/y2j TGAB 08


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's between their Mania match and No Mercy ladder. Hmmm, not sure. I'll go with their No Mercy match by the smallest of margins.

Vengeance Main Events:

Kurt/Rock/Taker 2002
HHH/Batista HIAC 2005
Benoit/HHH 2004


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

HIAC

Rock/Brock SS 02
Brock/Taker NM 02
Brock/Cena ER 12


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Brock/Cena. Arguably the greatest match ever.

Henry/Big Show Vengeance 11
Big Show/Sheamus HIAC 12
Henry/Ryback WM XXIX


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Big Show/Sheamus HIAC 2012... not even close. One of the best big man matches of all time

1. Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan - Extreme Rules 2012
2. Triple H vs. Steve Austin - No Way Out 2001
3. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2001


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fandango said:


> Big Show/Sheamus HIAC 2012... not even close. One of the best big man matches of all time
> 
> 1. Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan - Extreme Rules 2012
> 2. Triple H vs. Steve Austin - No Way Out 2001
> 3. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2001


Wow, that's hard. I think 2 and 3 are just a touch ahead of Sheamus/DB though not by much. I'll go with HHH/Austin, just. Though Jericho/Benoit is arguably the best ladder match ever.

Consecutive Summerslam main events:

Cena/Orton 2007
Edge/Taker HIAC 2008
Punk/Jeff TLC 2009


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Wow, that's hard. I think 2 and 3 are just a touch ahead of Sheamus/DB though not by much. I'll go with HHH/Austin, just. Though Jericho/Benoit is arguably the best ladder match ever.
> 
> Consecutive Summerslam main events:
> 
> ...


Have to go with Cena/Orton 

WWE Night Of Champions main events:

WWE Six Pack Challenge 10

Cena/Foley/Lashley/Orton Booker ''WWE Championship Challenge'' 07

Punk v Cena 12


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk/Cena pretty easily.

IC Title Multi Man Matches:

Jericho/Edge/Batista - Summerslam 2004
Jericho/X-Pac/Benoit/Eddie - No Way Out 2001
Nitro/Benjamin/Carlito - Vengeance 2006


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Punk/Cena 12

EDIT: Nitro/Benjamin/Carlito

Hulk Hogan's "Epic Return" Matches:

Hulk Hogan vs. Shawn Michaels (SummerSlam 05)
Hulk Hogan vs. The Rock (WrestleMania X8)
Hulk Hogan vs. Kevin Nash (Fingerpoke of Doom 99)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Hulk Hogan vs. The Rock Wrestlemania X8

1. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker - No Way Out 2006
2. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2003
3. Kurt Angle vs. Steve Austin - Summerslam 2001


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

So many good Kurt matches in his WWE resume, but I gotta go with his No Way Out match with Taker.

Face vs. Face matches:

*Money in the Bank '11: John Cena vs. CM Punk 
*WrestleMania X8: The Rock vs. Hollywood Hogan
*WrestleMania XXV: Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Either Punk/Cena or HBK/Taker. Hmmm, I'll go with Punk/Cena.

Summerslam openers:

Angle/Mysterio - 2002
Jericho/Ziggler - 2012
Edge/Lance Storm - 2001


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Angle/Rey and it's not even close. Both others are good but whatever.

Royal Rumble Main Events:

HBK/Taker Casket
Angle/Henry
Punk/Rock

:lmao


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

HBK/Taker. Angle/Henry is the worst Henry match ever maybe while the Punk/Rock match is an abomination on all of mankind.

SUMMERSLAM MAIN EVENTS

HHH/Brock 2012
Punk/Cena 2011
Nexus/WWE 2010


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Err, Punk/Cena closely followed by HHH/Brock.

Forgotten Elimination Chambers:

Summerslam 2003 (HHH, Goldberg, HBK, Nash, Jericho, Orton)
New Year's Revolution 2006 (Cena, Carlito, Masters, Kane, HBK, Angle)
Elimination Chamber 2011 Raw match (Cena, Orton, Punk, Morrison, Sheamus, R-Truth)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SS 03, was never a fan of the EC concept though.

Brock Lesnar/Kurt Angle, SD 60 Min Iron Man Match
John Cena/Randy, 60 Min Iron Man Bragging Rights 2009
The Rock/HHH, 60 min Iron Man Judgement Day 2000


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lesnar/Kurt is the better match, but HHH/Rock is actually one of the first WWF matches I ever watched so I've always loved that, plus it's a great match too.

Forgotten ladder matches:

Matt Hardy/Edge Raw October/November 2005
RVD/Eddie Raw mid-2002
Jericho/Christian Unforgiven 2004


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

RVD/Eddie, pretty epic.

Shane O'Mac gems:

vs Kane Last Man Standing
vs Kane Ambulance
vs Cody Rhodes Superstars


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll go with the Kane Ambulance match. Though I don't think I've ever seen his match with Cody, will have to check it out.

Survivor Series main events:

Cena/Jericho 2008
Austin/HHH 2000
Cena/HHH/HBK 2009


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

The Triple Threat. Best 1st second ever, and the flow was superb for a 3-way. Cena/Jericho is close though.

King Of The Ring (Terrible) Main Events:

Diesel & Bam Bam/Yoko & Tatanka 1995
HHH & McMahons/Rock & BOD 2000
Taker/HHH 2002


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh jeez, erm it'll have to be the 6-man tag from 2000 since that PPV was my first ever full WWF PPV. That match sucks hard though.

HHH's 2003 reign of terror:

vs Nash Judgment Day
vs Goldberg Unforgiven
vs Steiner No Way Out (Though we all know nobody's picking this one)


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

:HHH2

Goldberg, but still puke worthy of a match.

First WWE Title match of the year:

Miz/Morrison FCA 2011
Punk/Ziggler 2012
Punk/Ryback TLC 2013


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk/Ziggler

RVD's Invasion:

vs Jeff Hardy Invasion 2001
vs Chris Jericho Unforgiven 2001
vs Austin/Angle No Mercy 2001


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

vs Jericho. Very underrated.

Hottest (not best) match out of these:

Torrie vs Stacy NM 01
Trish vs Mickie WM 22
Torrie vs Candice WM 22


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, I'll go Torrie/Stacy. First ever lingerie match!

Brutal Classics:

HHH/Cactus Royal Rumble 2000
HBK/Taker Badd Blood 1997
Benoit/Jericho Ladder Royal Rumble 2001


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Need to watch the HIAC again. I love the other two but I think I'd give the edge to the ladder match. 

Angle/Taker NWO 06
Angle/Taker SD 03
Angle/Benoit RR 03


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I personally believe Angle's match with Taker at No Way Out 2006 is one of his best matches to date, so that.

Brock/Angle Wrestlemania 19
Cena/HHH Wrestlemania 22
Punk/Cena Money in the Bank 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk/Cena MITB.

Orton/Foley Backlash 2004
Edge/Foley WrestleMania 22
Flair/Foley Summerslam 2006


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Edge/Foley Wrestlemania 22

The Rock/Triple H Backlash 2000
John Cena/Shawn Michaels Wrestlemania 23
Brock Lesnar/Kurt Angle Summerslam 2003


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

John Cena/Shawn Micheals

Rock/Austin WM15
Rock/Austin WM17
Rock/Austin WM19


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

NINETEEN. BY FAR.

HHH/Taker WM X-7
HHH/Taker WM XXVII
HHH/Taker WM XXVIII


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

28 
Hbk/taker HIAC
Hbk/taker wm 25
Hbk/taker wm 26


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

for the match alone, WMXXV, but HIAC was almost as good a match AND Kane debuted, so I'm giving it the edge... 

Bret the Hitman Hart vs. Mr. Perfect Curt Hennig, Summerslam 1991
Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit, Royal Rumble 2003
Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho, Wrestlemania XIX


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Bret/Perfect easily. HBK/Jericho is very good but not that good, Angle/Benoit simply sucks.

WM Retirement Matches:

Savage/Warrior
HBK/Flair
HBK/Taker II


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HBK/Taker II

Debut Mania matches:

*RVD*/Regal WM18
*Fandango*/Jericho WM29
*DDP*/Christian WM18


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

It's between the two WM 18 matches, and I'll go with RVD/Regal.

Big Show v. big guy matches:

Taker/Show Cyber Sunday 2008
Henry/Show Vengeance 2011
Sheamus/Show HIAC 2012


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Taker/Show by a minimal amount.

Extreme Rules midcard matches:

Jericho/Mysterio 2009
Sheamus/HHH 2010
Orton/Punk LMS 2011


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho/Mysterio

The 3 greatest matches in WWE history

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit from Royal Rumble 2003

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Triple H, 3 Stages of Hell from No Way Out 2001

Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H from WrestleMania XX 2004


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H from WrestleMania XX 2004 - for me. It's my favorite match of all time.

Christian matches:

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Extreme Rules 2011
Christian vs Randy Orton - Over The Limit 2011
Christian vs Chris Jericho vs John Cena - Vengeance 2005


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Christian/Orton.

HHH non-gimmick matches:

vs Jeff Hardy No Mercy 2008
vs Chris Benoit No Mercy 2000
vs John Cena Night Of Champions 2008


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

vs Jeff.

2012 TV MOTY:

Punk/Bryan I
Punk/Bryan II
Punk/Henry I


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

punk bryan 11

some ziggler matches

br 10 dbryan
ss 09 rey
pb 13 del rio


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Payback vs Del Rio.

Mania title matches that didn't main event:

Punk/Jericho WM28
Batista/Taker WM23
Kurt/Eddie WM20


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Batista/Taker. Better story, slightly better psychology, and DA MOTHERFUCKIN' UNDERTAKER :taker

DA MOTHERFUCKIN' UNDERTAKER :taker 's WM matches:

vs Kane
vs Edge
vs Punk


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Batista/Taker.

EDIT: Punk easily. I didn't like either Kane match and the Edge match was also mediocre for me although I know I'm in the minority who feel that way. 

Ironman

HHH/Rock JD 00
Angle/Lesnar SD 03
Bret/HBK WM 12


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Angle/Lesnar

I Quit matches:

Orton/Cena Breaking Point 2009
Cena/JBL Judgment Day 2005
Rock/Mankind Royal Rumble 1999


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

orton/cena bp

iron mans

shawn/bret
rock/HHH
brock/angle


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess HHH/Rock, slightly.

DA MOTHERFUCKIN' BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION :taker :kane:

Taker/Kane WM 14
Powertrip/BOD Backlash 2001
Taker/Kane NOC 2010


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

EASILY the Backlash 01 match. The other two are snoozefests. 

Taker/Batista series

WM 23
Backlash 
SvS


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

All good, hard to look past their Mania encounter though.

(Sort of) forgotten 2000 main events:

Rock/Benoit Fully Loaded
HHH/Austin Survivor Series
Rock/Benoit/Kane/Taker Unforgiven


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Rock/Benoit. Everything Angle/Benoit matches should be.

Rock in 2013:

vs Punk RR
vs Punk EC
vs Cena


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh you're killing me man. Well there's no way I'm picking the first Punk match, and I hated the Cena match too so by default:

vs Punk @ EC

Main event guys defending or winning titles that were sort-of below them:

HHH vs Kane chain match Judgment Day 2001 (IC Title)
Undertaker vs RVD Vengeance 2001 (Hardcore Title)
Jericho vs Mysterio Extreme Rules 2009 (IC Title)


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Jericho/Mysterio

Jericho/HBK NM 08
Angle/HBK WM 21
Angle/HBK Vengeance 05


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HBK/Angle WM 21 

Y2J/Rock series

No Mercy
Vengeance 
Royal Rumble


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

No Mercy

DX Matches

DX vs Rated RKO NYR 2007
DX vs McMahons and Big Show 
DX vs Mankind and Undertaker


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

DX v Edge/Orton - Nice blood from Orton

More DX

DX v Legacy (Submission Count Anywhere)
DX v Jerishow (TLC)
DX v Hart Dynasty


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

DX/Legacy.

MITB winner clashes:

RVD/Edge Vengeance 2006
Punk/Ziggler RR 2012
Kane/Bryan SSlam 2012


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ziggler was sort of the third wheel in the Punk/Johnny feud at the time, so even though that match was good I'll go with RVD/Edge.

Before their Mania title matches:

Cena/Batista Summerslam 2008
HHH/Orton Unforgiven 2004
HBK/Austin King Of The Ring 1997


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

The vastly overlooked HBK/Austin takes the cake. I actually like the wrestling more than the WM 14 one.

WM 28 Main Events:

Taker/HHH
Punk/Jericho
Rock/Cena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I rank HHH/Taker and Jericho/Punk around the same, but I'll go HHH/Taker. Remember enjoying that match more live. 

Random Edge matches:

Edge/Cena Summerslam 2006
Edge/Orton Vengeance 2004
Edge/Ziggler Royal Rumble 2011


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Edge/Orton - great match 4 star easy for IC title.

Edge World Title @ Mania

1. Edge v Jericho
2. Edge v Alberto Del Rio
3. Edge v Cena v Big Show


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge/Jericho.

RVD matches:

RVD vs Cena - ECW One Night Stand 2006
RVD vs Edge - Vengeance 2006
RVD vs Randy Orton - Armageddon 2003


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

RVD/Cena

EDITED; will make a separate thread b/c you can't change thread titles around here.

The Undertaker vs. Batista, WrestleMania 23
Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle vs. John Cena, Taboo Tuesday 2005
Kurt Angle vs. Eddie Guerrero, WrestleMania XX


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

HBK winning, I'll admit I might've choked up a little on that.

Some of the worst WWE moments:

Death of Owen Hart
"Eddie's down there, in Hell!"
Trump vs O'Donnell


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Trump / Donnell - at least it's less evil than the others.

1. Bret/HBK - SS 97
2. Hogan/Sting - Starrcade 97
3. Warrior/Hogan - 98


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hart/Michaels - SS 97.

The History of TNA.

AJ Styles vs Somoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels - Unbreakable 2005
Americas Most Wanted vs Triple X - Turning Point 2004
AJ Styles vs Low-Ki vs Jerry Lynn - Weekly PPV 2002


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Unbreakable 3-Way

1. Joe v Kobashi - 05
2. Joe v Punk - Joe v Punk II
3. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. CIMA, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation, aka the GOAT spotfest and one of my all time favorite matches

1. Edge vs. John Cena - Unforigven 2006
2. Edge vs. Undertaker - One Night Stand 2008
3. Edge vs. Ric Flair - Raw 2006

All TLC matches


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Edge/Flair, the other two are pretty bad IMO.

Midcard Mania Multi-Man Matches (alliteration (Y))

Jericho/Angle/Benoit - WM16
Orton/Rhodes/Dibiase - WM26
Road Dogg/Shamrock/Goldust/Venis - WM15


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jericho/Angle/Benoit.

The 'old-school' 'hardcore' matches.

Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler - Empty Arena Match Memphis
Terry Funk vs Ric Flair - I Quit Match - Clash of Champions 9
Bruiser Brody vs Abdullah The Butcher - Steel Cage Match - WCCW Cotton Bowl Extravaganza 86


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Funk/Flair

Armageddon main events:

6-man HIAC 2000
Jeff/Edge/HHH 2008
Edge/Batista/Taker 2007


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeff/HHH/Edge 2008. Didn't really enjoy any of the matches though tbh.

CM Punk vs. John Cena- Summerslam 2011
CM Punk vs. John Cena- Night of Champions 2012
CM Punk vs. John Cena- RAW 2/25/2013


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The match from Raw, not by much though.

Orton title wins

vs Benoit Summerslam 2004
vs HHH LMS No Mercy 2007
vs Sheamus, Barrett, Edge, Cena, Jericho Night Of Champions 2010


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Because I have to pick the match against uncle trips

Storm v Roode BFG 2012

AJ v Angle/Sting/Morgan/Hernandez No Surrender 2009

Hardy v Aries Turning Point 2012


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

AJ winning the title was probably my last fav moment in TNA

1. MiTB I - Benoit v Shelton v Jericho v Edge v Christian v Kane
2. MiTB II - Flair v Finlay v M Hardy v Shelton v Lashley v RVD
3. MiTB III - Kennedy v Finlay v King Booker v CM Punk v Edge v Orton v J Hardy v M Hardy


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

MITB I definitely. 

TV Ladder/TLC matches:

RVD/Eddie Raw 2002
Jeff/Nitro Raw 2006 (I think)
Edge/Flair TLC Raw 2006


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Edge/Flair

1. Sabu/Cena - Vengeance 06
2. Flair/Foley - Summerslam 06
3. RVD/Edge - Vengeance 06


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haven't watched Flair/Foley in years. Always enjoyed RVD/Edge, I'll go with that.

Not awful, but average Mania main events:

HHH/Jericho WM18
HHH/Batista WM21
Taker/Sid WM13


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WM 21 was decent. I didn't like the other two at all. 

Backlash main events:

99 Rock/Austin
00 Rock/HHH
01 Austin/HHH vs Taker/Kane


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I enjoy them all, will go with Rock/HHH though.

2000 multi-man main events:

Rock/HHH/Foley/Big Show WM16
HHH/Rock/Angle Summerslam
Rock/Benoit/Kane/Taker Unforgiven


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Unforgiven though its a bit overbooked, not a fan of the restart. 

Vengeance ME

02 Rock/Angle/Taker
03 Lesnar/Angle/Show
04 Benoit/HHH


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Rock/Angle/Taker

Rumble matches:

2001 (Austin wins)
2004 (Benoit wins)
2007 (Undertaker wins)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

01.

Taker/Austin 

JD 01
Summerslam 98
Backlash 02


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Easily JD 01, never thought they had that good chemistry together really.

Angle/Benoit

Wrestlemania 17
Unforgiven 2002
Royal Rumble 2003


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

RR 03 probably. Smooth, flawless execution, great one upmanship and just a match that flowed really well. Unforgiven was good, had some intense mat wrestling in the first half and and I liked the finish with them trying to out-heel each other. WM 17 was meh.

Edge/Angle

Backlash 02
JD 02
Cage SD 02


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Backlash. Coming out of party for Edge of sorts

Smackdown Six

1. Team God (Benoit & Angle) v Edge & Rey - No Mercy 02
2. Benoit & Angle v Edge & Rey - 2 out of 3 falls - SD
3. Benoit & Angle v Edge & Rey v Chavo & Eddie - Survivor Series 02


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The No Mercy match.

First World Title wins:

Eddie vs Lesnar - No Way Out 2004
Lesnar vs Rock - Summerslam 2002
Angle vs Rock - No Mercy 2000


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

^ No Way Out 04

Taker vs. Shawn:
Hell in Cell 97
Mania 25
Mania 26


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The hardest choice ever. I'll have to go with HIAC. While it lacks the WrestleMania atmosphere, it's arguably the most iconic match in WWF/WWE history. If not the best.

The Undertaker vs Big Show series in 2008:

Singles from No Mercy
Last Man Standing from Cyber Sunday
Steel Cage from Smackdown


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

No Mercy was unexpectedly excellent.

Hail Sabin Special

1. Sabin v Juventud 03
2. Sabin v Petey - TP 04
3. Sabin v Senshi - BFG 05


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

vs Petey. One of my favorites.

Belfast Brawls:

Finlay vs Kane
Finlay vs Mark Henry
Finlay vs John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

When was the Mark Henry one? Don't recall that, probably vs Kane. The JBL match was a solid Mania opener though.

TV iron man matches:

Lesnar/Angle Smackdown 2003
HHH/Benoit Raw 2004
Angle/HBK Raw 2005


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lesnar/Angle hands down, love that match. 

Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko - ECW Hostile City Showdown [15.04.1995]
Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko - ECW Enter The Sandman [13.05.1995]
Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko - ECW Show [19.05.1995]


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Option A

Classic women's matches

Beulah v Francine w/Stevie Richards as special guest ref 1995

Lita v Steph w/Rock as special guest ref 2000

Gail Kim v Roxxi 2007


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lita/Steph. Big markout moment for me. 

Lita vs Trish RAW 04 
Mickie vs Trish WM 22
Trish vs Victoria SvS 02


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Lita v Trish used to be in looooove with them both but then again who wasn't lol

Bully v AJ Slammy 2011

Bully v Hardy Full Metal Mayhem 2012

Bully v Storm No Surrender 2012


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bully vs Styles Last Man Standing. The other matches aren't good.

Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs - ROH Unscripted III

Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Jacobs - ROH The Tokyo Summit

BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Bryan/Jacobs

MITB '13 matches:

WHC Money in the Bank
Ziggler vs. Del Rio
WWE Money in the Bank


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The WHC MITB match, good stuff all round. Ziggler/ADR was good too. Really disliked the main event.

The Shield on PPV this year:

vs Cena/Ryback/Sheamus - Elimination Chamber
vs Orton/Sheamus/Show - Wrestlemania
Rollins/Reigns vs Kane/Bryan Tornado Tag - Extreme Rules


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tornado Tag.

HIAC matches

Brock/Taker
Batista/Trips
Trips/Taker


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

brock/taker dat legit heat

WCW WHC matches

Goldberg v Hogan Nitro July 6 1998

DDP V Flair/Sting/Hogan Spring Stampede 1999

Booker T v Scott Steiner Final Nitro 2001


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll go Goldberg/Hogan, more for the big moment then the actual match. I actually own Spring Stampede 1999 on VHS, but can't really recall much else about the show. The four-way was hurt by Hogan leaving early. Final nitro match was ok.

Eddie in 2004:

vs Angle WM20
vs JBL Judgment Day
vs JBL/Taker/Booker Armageddon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

vs JBL in a LANDSLIDE of epic proportions. WWE MOTY in 2004. Potentially my favorite match all year. Speaking of great 2004 matches...

Samoa Joe vs CM Punk ROH trilogy:

I ~ World Title Classic
II ~ Joe vs Punk II
III ~ All Star Extravaganza II


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I. One of my all time favs.

CM Punk/Daniel Bryan OTM
Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose 30 minute Iron Man FCW
Jeff Hardy/CM Punk TLC SS


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Hardy/Punk

Savage-Mania

1. Savage v Warrior - WM VII
2. Savage v Flair - WM VIII
3. Savage v Hogan - WM V


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

vs Warrior. Amazing stuff.

The Undertaker vs Festus ~ Smackdown April 2008
Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy - _Stretcher Match_ ~ Smackdown April 2009
Rey Mysterio vs Cody Rhodes II ~ Smackdown April 2011


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Have to go with Matt vs Jeff

Matt vs Jeff-Mania 25
Elimination Chamber SD 2012
Punk vs Umaga=Strap Match


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Matt vs Jeff. Smackdown Chamber was so weird. Didn't get good till Danielson got in the mix.

The Undertaker vs Mankind ~ King of the Ring 1996
The Undertaker vs Mankind ~ In Your House: Buried Alive
The Undertaker vs Mankind ~ Survivor Series 1996


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Taker/Mankind Buried Alive. King Of The Ring was decent and SS was good but none measure up.

The Undertaker vs. The Big Show - No Way Out 2003
The Undertaker vs. Mark Henry - WrestleMania 22
The Undertaker vs. The Great Khali - SD 2006 Last Man Standing


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

vs Show.

Foley street fights:

vs Edge WM22
vs HHH Royal Rumble 2000
vs Orton Backlash 2004


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think we had that 3 billion times already. Foley/Edge wih HHH/Foley close behind.

WM Main events:

HHH/HBK/Chris Benoit XX
Lesnar/Angle X9
Steve Austin/The Rock X7


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Austin/Rock _just_ above the triple threat.

Triple threats:

HHH/Cena/Edge Backlash 2006
Rock/Taker/Angle Vengeance 2002
Austin/Angle/RVD No Mercy 2001


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Love 'em all, but Vengeance '02 wins out by a hair on this one.

Umaga vs Jeff Hardy ~ Great American Bash 2007
Umaga vs John Cena ~ New Year's Revolution 2007
Umaga vs Kane ~ Cyber Sunday 2006


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll go Umaga vs Jeff only slightly above the Cena match. Both very good.

Orton at Mania:

vs Kane WM28
vs Punk WM27
vs Rhodes/DiBiase WM26


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dang. Tbf, I need a refresher course on the Punker match, but that probably would win. For the sake of sticking to my guns, vs Kane wins. Like them all; that's the constant. _(hell I liked Orton's match this year. Hooray for him not sucking at WM unless he's the final match a la 25.)_

Lesser of three evils, if you will...

CM Punk vs Johnny Nitro ~ Vengeance: Night of Champions
CM Punk vs John Morrison ~ Great American Bash '07
CM Punk vs John Morrison ~ SummerSlam '07


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ouch. I think even Punk said he hated these matches, had the TV one where he beat Morrison for the title been included I would have obviously picked that. Haven't seen them in years but I think Summerslam was watchable.

The HHH 2003 reign of terror:

Vs Nash HIAC Bad Blood
vs Booker T WM19
vs Goldberg Unforgiven


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

HHH vs Booker from WM, even if it was the ultimate burrial, the match was fine.

Punk/Jericho series:

Punk/Y2J- WM28
Punk/Y2J- ER12
Punk/Y2J-Payback


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Extreme Rules. Told a better story.

WM openers:

Jericho/Regal 17
Rey/Eddie 21
Shield/Shorteamus 29


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rey and Eddie always put on great matches

These are all Ladder Matches from Raw
The Undertaker vs Jeff Hardy - Undisputed Championship
Rob Van Dam vs Eddie Guerrero - Intercontinental Championship
The Hardyz vs Edge and Christian - WWF Tag Team Championships


----------



## manning2379 (Jul 20, 2013)

Taker/Hardy

Savage/Steamboat WM3
Bret/Shawn WM12
Flair/Sting Clash 1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm. I'll go with Savage vs Steamboat over Flair vs Sting. Third choice is irrelevant as the Iron Man is probably my most hated match.

Jushin Liger vs Great Muta ~ NJPW 10/20/96
Jushin Liger vs The Great Sasuke ~ NJPW 7/8/94
Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano ~ NJPW 1/31/90


----------



## manning2379 (Jul 20, 2013)

Liger/Muta

Hogan/Goldberg -Nitro
Hogan/Andre WM3
Hogan/Rock WM


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Hogan/Goldberg meant the most to me.

Some of Angle's most overrated best matches:

Angle/Benoit RR
Angle/Eddie WM
Angle/Shawn WM


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Angle/Shawn.

Rumble matches:

2002 (HHH)
2006 (Mysterio)
2008 (Cena)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

2008.

Robert Roode vs Austin Aries ~ TNA Destination X 2012
Chris Benoit vs Edge ~ WWE Backlash 2005
El Generico vs Ricochet ~ PWG Death to All But Metal


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Aries/Roode. Aries' title win was legit epic.

BFG Main Events:

Joe/Sting
Styles/Sting
Aries/Jeff


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry. Not seen any of those.

Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Jigsaw CHIKARA. If you haven't seen it, WATCH IT NOW https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XesuznnHaA
Sami Zayn vs. Antonio Cesaro II NXT
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose Iron Man FCW


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not seen the CHIKARA match but I've saved it and will definitely watch it later. Out of the other two I'll go with Rollins/Ambrose, great match.

Starrcade main events:

Sting/Hogan 97
Nash/Goldberg 98
Bret/Goldberg 99


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Sting/Hogan purely for the build up would have preferred to say 98 but mr Stun Gun ruined that 

Christian Cage's WHC matches

Christian Cage v Double J Against All Odds 2006

Christian Cage v Abyss v Sting Final Resolution 2007

Double J v Christian Cage v Sting v Ron Killings v Abyss King of the Mountain Slammy 2006


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

KOTM

Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell at Slammiversary
Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky at Lockdown
Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell Ladder Match


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

None.

Chris Masters vs Dolph Ziggler ~ Superstars 5/13/10
Chris Masters vs Drew McIntyre ~ Superstars 8/26/10
Chris Masters vs Chavo Guerrero Jr ~ Superstars 8/12/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chris Master vs Dolph Ziggler. He was a superb worker in 2010. It's a real shame WWE didn't push him.

Batista/Triple H ~ WM21
Batista/Triple H ~ Backlash
Batista/Triple H ~ Vengeance


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't remember their Backlash match, never impressed by their WM one, so I chose the Vengeance blood bath.

Sheamus/Del Rio- MITB 12
Sheamus/Del Rio- Summerslam 12
Sheamus/De Rio- NoC 12


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> Can't remember their Backlash match, never impressed by their WM one, so I chose the Vengeance blood bath.
> 
> Sheamus/Del Rio- MITB 12
> Sheamus/Del Rio- Summerslam 12
> Sheamus/De Rio- NoC 12


Sheamus vs Del Rio - MITB 12

Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero @ Halloween Havoc '97
CM Punk vs Undertaker @ Wrestlemania 29
Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton @ Wrestlemania 22


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Punk/Taker Wrestlemania 29

Lesnar/Angle Summerslam 03
Taker/Hart Summerslam 97
Orton/Benoit Summerslam 04


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lesnar/Angle

Punk/Brock SS
Daniel Bryan/Cena SS
Punk/Taker WM29


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

At the moment, Bryan/Cena. All three are superb though and I'm looking forward to watching them again soon.

Angle/Benoit matches:

WM17
Unforgiven 2002
Royal Rumble 2003


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> At the moment, Bryan/Cena. All three are superb though and I'm looking forward to watching them again soon.
> 
> Angle/Benoit matches:
> 
> ...


Wrestlemania X-Seven

Randy Orton / The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 21
Ric Flair / Triple H - Last Man Standing Survivor Series 2005
CM Punk / Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania 28


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho- WM28

Bryan/Orton- RAW Street fight
Bryan/Orton- NoC
Bryan/Orton- Battleground


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bryan/Orton - RAW Street fight

SCSA/The Rock - WM15
SCSA/The Rock - WMX-7
SCSA/The Rock - WMXIX


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Thats tough. Wasn't the street fight ended by refs? If so I gotta say NOC, even with the bad finish, still okay match.

Brock Lesnar / Kurt Angle -- 60 Minute Iron Man Match Smackdown September 18th, 2003
Stone Cold Steve Austin / The Rock -- Wrestlemania XIX
The Undertaker / Triple H -- Wrestlemania 28


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Austin/Rock WM19. Though to answer Bleach's question I'd put their WM17 match ahead of that, a legit five star contest IMO.

HHH Last Man Standing:

HHH/Jericho Fully Loaded 2000
HHH/Flair Survivor Series 2005
HHH/Orton No Mercy 2007


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fully Loaded one, not a big fan of the Flair LMS

Pick the 2000 gem 

HHH/Foley- No Way Out
Rock/Benoit- Fully Loaded
Benoit/Jericho- Judgment Day


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Gotta go with Flair / Triple H Survivor Series. Maybe its because I just watched that match over the weekend, but damn. Flair would just not die.

Triple H / Undertaker -- Hell In A Cell Wrestlemania 28
John Cena / CM Punk -- Money In The Bank 2011
CM Punk / Brock Lesnar -- Sumerslam 2013


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena/Punk MITB '11

Dudleyz/Hardyz/E&C Triangle Ladder Match Wrestlemania 2000
Dudleyz/Hardyz/E&C TLC I Summerslam 2000
Dudleyz/Hardyz/E&C TLC II Wrestlemania 17


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TLC II

Rey Mysterio/Eddie Guerrero - Halloween Havoc 97
Rey Mysterio/Eddie Guerrero - WM 21
Rey Mysterio/Eddie Guerrero - SummerSlam 05 ladder match


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero from Halloween Havoc, definetely

Sting vs Cactus Jack- Beach Blast 1992
Ricky Steamboat vs Steve Austin- Bash at the Beach 1994
Ric Flair vs Vader- Starrcade 1993


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

flair/vader starrcade

orton/cena ironman
orton/cena I quit
orton/cena nwo 08


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Haven't seen it in a bit, but it's always been the I Quit with NWO as a very close second.

Scott Steiner vs Diamond Dallas Page ~ SuperBrawl XI
Scott Steiner vs Mike Awesome ~ Bash at the Beach 2000
Scott Steiner vs Diamond Dallas Page ~ Greed


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steiner/DDP - Greed


Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss - Steel Cage Match Smackdown
Bayley vs Alexa Bliss - Payback
Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss - Great Balls of Fire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss - Steel Cage Match SmackDown

Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan - 2 out of 3 Falls Match at Extreme Rules 2012
Chris Jericho vs CM Punk - Chicago Street Fight Match at Extreme Rules 2012
John Cena vs Brock Lesnar - Extreme Rules Match at Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena vs Brock - Extreme Rules 2012

John Cena vs CM Punk - Money in the Bank 2011
John Cena vs AJ Styles - Royal Rumble 2017
John Cena vs Daniel Bryan - SummerSlam 2013


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

CM Punk vs John Cena

Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar No Way Out 04

Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar SummerSlam 03

CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar Summerslam 2013


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Over the Limit 2012
CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Raw, May 28, 2012
CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Money in the Bank 2012

Best part of 2012 wens3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Over the Limit 2012

JBL vs Eddie Guerrero - Judgment Day 2004
JBL vs John Cena I Quit Match - Judgment Day 2005
JBL vs. Finlay Belfast Brawl - WrestleMania 24


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

misread. my bad. fpalm


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

JBL vs John Cena I quit Match - Judgement Day 2005

The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle - No Way Out 2006
Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle - Raw Homecoming 2005
Steve Austin Austin vs HHH No Way Out 2001


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Undertaker/Angle NWO 2006

Mick Foley vs HBK MindGames 96
Mick Foley vs Taker HIAC 
Mick Foley vs The Rock I Quit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs HBK 


Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 4/7/06
Randy Orton vs Edge - RAW 4/30/07
Randy Orton vs Christian - Over the Limit 2011


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Christian - Over The Limit 2011

AL Snow vs Big Boss Man - Unforgiven 1999 Kennel from hell 
Jerry Brisco vs Pat Patterson - King Of The Ring 2000 Evening Gown Match
The Great Khali vs Hornswoggle Survivor Series 2007


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Great Khali vs Hornswoggle Survivor Series 2007


2009 MOTY:
Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 25
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - The Bash 2009
John Cena vs Randy Orton - I Quit Match Breaking Point 2009


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WM 25

Triple H vs. Cactus Jack Street Fight Royal Rumble 2000
Steve Austin vs. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit King of the Ring 2001
Jeff Hardy vs. RVD Invasion 2001


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WM 25
> 
> Triple H vs. Cactus Jack Street Fight Royal Rumble 2000
> Steve Austin vs. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit King of the Ring 2001
> Jeff Hardy vs. RVD Invasion 2001


HHH vs Cactus Jack for sure. Probably one of the greatest matches I've ever seen. So brutal. Truly a break out moment for HHH in my opinion which really proved him as a top guy & both guys had some of the best chemistry I've ever seen. 2000 in general was pretty awesome of a year to be honest.

Chris Benoit vs HBK vs Triple H - WrestleMania XX
Jeff Hardy vs Triple H vs Edge - Armageddon 2008
The Rock vs Kurt Angle vs The Undertaker - Vengeance 2002


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> HHH vs Cactus Jack for sure. Probably one of the greatest matches I've ever seen. So brutal. Truly a break out moment for HHH in my opinion which really proved him as a top guy & both guys had some of the best chemistry I've ever seen. 2000 in general was pretty awesome of a year to be honest.
> 
> Chris Benoit vs HBK vs Triple H - WrestleMania XX
> Jeff Hardy vs Triple H vs Edge - Armageddon 2008
> The Rock vs Kurt Angle vs The Undertaker - Vengeance 2002


Benoit/HBK/HHH WM 20 (Best Triple Threat ever, IMO)

Foley/Orton Backlash 2004
Savage/DDP GAB '97
Cena/Orton SummerSlam 2007


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Foley vs Orton at Backlash 2004

The Miz vs John Morrison - Falls Count Anywhere Match on RAW
The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler at No Mercy 2016
Dolph Ziggler vs Edge at Royal Rumble 2011


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler v Edge 2011 Royal Rumble

Cactus Jack v HHH HIAC Royal Rumble 2000

Mankind v Undertaker 1998 KOTR HIAC

Rock v HHH Iron Man Match Judgement Day 2000


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Cactus Jack vs HHH Royal Rumble 2000

DDP vs Raven WCW Slamboree Bowery Death Match (Steel Cage)
Terry Funk vs Sabu ECW Born to be Wired 1997
Steve Austin vs The Undertaker SummerSlam 1998


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Funk vs Sabu.

The Dream Team vs British Bulldogs - _WWF: WrestleMania II_
Ricky Steamboat vs Hercules Hernandez - _WWF: WrestleMania II_
Terry Funk & Hoss Funk vs Tito Santana & Junkyard Dog - _WWF: WrestleMania II_


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

The Dream Team vs British Bulldogs 

Ron Garvin vs Greg Valentine Royal Rumble 1990 Submission match
Cactus Jack vs Sting WCW Power Hour 1991 Submit or Surrender match
Dusty Rhodes /The Road Warriors vs Ivan Koloff/The Powers of Pain WCW Clash of Champions 1 Barbed wire match (Texas Deathmatch Rules)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cactus Jack vs Sting.

Young Bucks vs Roppongi Vice - _NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11 1/4/17_
Young Bucks vs Roppongi Vice - _NJPW: Dominion 6/11/17_
Young Bucks vs Roppongi Vice - _NJPW: G1 Special in USA Night Two 7/2/17_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

G1 Special in USA Night 2

Roman Reigns vs Cesaro 12/11/17
Roman Reigns vs Cesaro 11/16/15
The Shield vs. The Miz, Sheamus & Cesaro 11/13/17


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Roman Reigns vs Cesaro 11/16/15

Stone Cold vs The Rock Wrestlemania 17
Ricky Steamboat vs Randy Savage Wrestlemania III
Kenny Omega vs Okada Wrestlekingdom


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold vs The Rock 


Batista vs Cena WM 26
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio WM 26
Edge vs Jericho WM 26


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge vs Jericho

Kevin Owens vs Shane McMahon at Hell in a Cell 2017
Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns at Royal Rumble 2017
Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles at TLC 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles at TLC 2016

Royal Rumble 1999
Royal Rumble 2003
Royal Rumble 2016


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Royal Rumble 2003 

Royal Rumble 2004
Royal Rumble 1998
Royal Rumble 2007


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Royal Rumble 2007

Kurt Angle vs HBK - Wrestlemania 21
Ric Flair vs HBK - Wrestlemania 24
Undertaker vs HBK - Wrestlemania 26


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair vs HBK - Wrestlemania 24

Lawrence Taylor vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WrestleMania 11
Floyd Mayweather vs Big Show - WrestleMania 24
Stephen Amell & Neville vs Stardust & Wade Barret - SummerSlam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker vs HBK - WrestleMania 26

Edit : Stephen Amell & Neville vs Stardust & Wade Barret - SummerSlam


Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns at MITB 2016
Dean Ambrose vs Triple H at Roadblock (March) 2016
The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler at No Mercy 2016


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler at No Mercy 2016

Kane vs HHH vs Goldberg Unforgiven 2003 
Scott Steiner vs HHH No Way Out 2003
HHH vs Eugene SummerSlam 2004


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH vs Goldberg Unforgiven 2003 

Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles - WrestleMania 32
Undertaker vs CM Punk - Breaking Point 2009
Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero - SummerSlam 2004


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles at WrestleMania 32

Randy Orton vs Christian at SummerSlam 2011
John Cena vs CM Punk at SummerSlam 2011
Edge vs Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania 27


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

John Cena vs CM Punk at SummerSlam 2011

Big Show vs HHH new years Revolutions 2006
Rey Mysterio vs Jamie Noble Smackdown 2007
John Cena vs Edge vs Big Show Wrestlemania 25


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena vs Edge vs Big Show Wrestlemania 25

Undertaker vs Giant Gonzalez - WrestleMania 9
Undertaker vs Triple H - King of the Ring 2002
Undertaker vs Batista - TLC 2009


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker vs Triple H - King of the Ring 2002

Masters of the 5 Star Matches:

Mitsuharu Misawa vs Toshiaki Kawada - AJPW Super Power Series 1997
Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama - NOAH Departure 2004
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki - King of Pro-Wrestling 2012


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tanahashi vs Suzuki 

Sasha Banks vs Bayley - TakeOver:Brooklyn 2015
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Becky Lynch - WM 32
Asuka vs Ember Moon - TakeOver:Brooklyn 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Becky Lynch - WM 32

Triple H vs CM Punk - Night of Champions 2011
Triple H vs Daniel Bryan - WrestleMania 30
Triple H vs Seth Rollins - WrestleMania 33


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2003
The Pegasus Kid vs. The Great Sasuke - Super J Cup 1994
CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe - Joe vs. Punk II 2004


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs Samoa Joe 

Brock Lesnar vs Eddie Guerrero No Way Out 2004
Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero WrestleMania 20
JBL vs Eddie Guerrero Judgment Day 2004


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Brock Lesnar vs. Eddie Guerrero

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega from Wrestle Kingdom 11

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega from Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega from G1 Climax 27 Night 18


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega from Wrestle Kingdom 11

Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania 24
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker at WrestleMania 26
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock at WrestleMania 19


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker from WrestleMania 26 

John Cena vs. Randy Orton from SummerSlam 2009
John Cena vs. Randy Orton from Breaking Point 2009
John Cena vs. Randy Orton from Hell in a Cell 2009


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs. Randy Orton from Hell in a Cell 2009

Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - TLC Match at TLC 2016
Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns - No Disqualification Match at Royal Rumble 2017
AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns - Extreme Rules Match at Extreme Rules 2016


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - TLC Match at TLC 2016

Fénix vs Mil Muertes - Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground Season 1)
Sexy Star vs Mariposa - No Holds Barred (Lucha Underground Season 2)
Marty the Moth vs Killshot - Weapons of Mass Destruction (Lucha Underground Season 3)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Fénix vs. Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences from Lucha Underground season 1

Alberto Del Rio vs. The Big Show from Royal Rumble 2013

Alberto Del Rio vs. Jack Swagger from WrestleMania 29

Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler from Payback 2013


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Del Rio vs Ziggler

Edge vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 24
Edge vs Undertaker TLC - One Night Stand
Edge vs Undertaker HiAC - SummerSlam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 24


John Cena vs Triple H - Raw October 19,2009
John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw Thanksgiving 2009
John Cena vs Shawn Michaels - Raw January 12, 2009


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

John Cena vs Triple H - Raw October 19, 2009

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - Survivor Series 1992
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 12
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - Survivor Series 1997


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Survivor Series 1992

Christian vs William Regal - ECW November 10, 2009	
Christian vs Edge - RAW May 17, 2010
Christian vs Randy Orton - Over The Limit 2011


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian vs Randy Orton - Over The Limit 2011

John Cena vs Batista at WrestleMania 26
Batista vs Triple H at WrestleMania 21
Batista vs The Undertaker at WrestleMania 23


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Batista vs The Undertaker at WrestleMania 23


Hart-Austin Survivor Series '96

Styles-Cena Rumble '17

HHH-Jericho Fully Loaded 2000


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH-Jericho Fully Loaded 2000

AJ Lee vs Paige - Battleground 2014
AJ Lee vs Paige - Summerslam 2014
AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella - Night of Champions 2014


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Lee vs Paige vs. Nikki Bella - Night of Champions 2014

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle - SummerSlam 2001
CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan - Over the Limit 2012
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - Unbreakable 2005


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels

Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Triple H - WrestleMania 24
Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan - WrestleMania 30
Edge vs John Cena vs Big Show - WrestleMania 25


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WM30

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho
(Fastlane)

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho
(WM32)

AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns
(Payback)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns

John Cena vs Kevin Owens - Money in the Bank 2015
Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins - SummerSlam 2016
Sheamus vs Big Show - Hell in a Cell 2012


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God dammit, I was hoping Owens vs Cena at MITB was the one Owens won. Well, it's not that one then.

I suppose I'll have to pick Balor vs Rollins. I'm not picking any match where John Cena beats Owens.

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan at Royal Rumble 2014
John Cena vs AJ Styles at SummerSlam 2016
Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn at Battleground 2016


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs AJ Styles - SummerSlam 2016

The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler - TLC 2016
Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Extreme Rules 2011
John Morrison vs Sheamus - TLC 2010


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian vs Del Rio - Extreme Rules 2011

One of the great highlights of my wrestling fandom, despite the horrible aftermath on SmackDown with Randy Orton winning the title. For one brief, shining moment, all was right with the world. Christian was the champion, and hell, John Cena announced that they had killed Bin Laden at the end of the show, so, awesome.

Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Cien Almas - Takeover Philadelphia
Johnny Gargano vs Tommasso Ciampa - Takeover New Orleans
AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose - Backlash 2016


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Johnny Gargano vs Tommasso Ciampa - Takeover New Orleans

2015 Royal Rumble Match
Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns - WM 34
Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns - Greatest Royal Rumble


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

2015 Royal Rumble Match

Christian vs Samoa Joe - BFG 2007
Christian vs William Regal - ECW 11/10/09
Christian vs Randy Orton - Over The Limit 2011


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Christian vs Randy Orton

Edge vs Chris Benoit
(Backlash 05)

Edge vs John Cena
(Unforgiven 06)

Edge vs Batista
(One Night Stand 07)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge vs Chris Benoit LMS - Backlash 2005

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - SD 7/11/09
CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy Steel Cage Match - SD 8/28/09
John Morrison vs Rey Mysterio - SD 9/4/09


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

John Morrison vs. Rey Mysterio - SD 9/4/09

John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - Raw 4/23/07
Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho - WrestleMania 19
Marty Jannetty vs. Shawn Michaels - Raw 7/19/93


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho - WrestleMania 19

CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - Survivor Series 2011
Triple H vs Kevin Nash - TLC 2011
Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan - Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan - Extreme Rules 2012

Steve Austin vs Bret Hart - WM 13
Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - Badd Blood: IYH
Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Almas - NXT: Philadelphia


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Steve Austin vs Bret Hart - WM 13

Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper - WrestleMania 8
Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat - WrestleMania 3
Hulk Hogan vs. The Rock - WrestleMania 18


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hogan vs Rock
(WM18)

Stone Cold vs Shawn Michaels
(WM14)

Stone Cold vs The Rock
(WM15)

Stone Cold vs HHH
(No Way Out 2001)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold vs HHH - NWO 2001

Kurt Angle vs Shane McMahon - KOTR 2001
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2003
Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 21


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2003

The greatest match in WWE history. Ironically, in your post, you just chose the second greatest. 

Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels - Vengeance 2005
The Shield vs The Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber 2014
Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2015


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels - Vengeance 2005


Sheamus Vs. Daniel Bryan - WrestleMania XXVIII
Brock Lesnar Vs. John Cena - SummerSlam 2014
The Ultimate Warrior Vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley - WrestleMania XII


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar Vs. John Cena - SummerSlam 2014

Alberto Del Rio vs Christian WHC - SummerSlam 2013
Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk No Disqualification Match
John Cena vs Daniel Bryan WWE Championship


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar - SummerSlam 2012
Triple H vs Brock Lesnar - WrestleMania 29
Triple H vs Brock Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2013


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2013

Stephanie McMahon vs Trish Stratus - No Way Out 2001
Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella - SummerSlam 2014
Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gee, I wonder...

WrestleMania

All 3 Flair vs Steamboat televised matches in 1989. Chi Town Rumble, Clash Of The Champion VI, WrestleWar 89


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Clash Of The Champion VI

Wild Pegasus vs. The Great Sasuke - Super J Cup '94

Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk - Clash Of The Champions IX

Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes vs. Steve Austin, Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko - WrestleWar '92


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sasuke vs Pegasus

Mankind vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley - Steel Cage, Summerslam 97
Cactus Jack vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley - Falls Count Anywhere, Raw 22-9-97
Cactus Jack vs Triple H - Street Fight, Royal Rumble 00


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cactus Jack vs Triple H - Street Fight, Royal Rumble 00

TLC 2 - WrestleMania 17
Shield vs Daniel Bryan & Kane & Ryback - TLC 2012
NA Championship Ladder Match - NXT: New Orleans


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

TLC 2

The Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle - Vengeance 02
Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit - Wrestlemania XX
Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe - Unbreakable 05


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit - Wrestlemania XX

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 12
Bret Hart vs Steve Austin - WrestleMania 13
The Rock vs Hulk Hogan - WrestleMania x8


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit - Wrestlemania XX
> 
> Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 12
> Bret Hart vs Steve Austin - WrestleMania 13
> The Rock vs Hulk Hogan - WrestleMania x8


The Rock vs Hulk Hogan - WrestleMania x8

Foley-HHH RR2000
Foley-Orton Backlash 2004
Foley-Edge WM 22


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

LiableToPay said:


> Tyrion Lannister said:
> 
> 
> > Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit - Wrestlemania XX
> ...


Edge/Foley WM22

HBK/Jericho WM19
HBK/Jericho Unforgiven 08
HBK/Jericho No Mercy 08


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

HBK/Jericho WM19

Jeff Hardy vs RVD - Invasion 01
Raven vs Rhyno - Backlash 01
RVD vs Undertaker - Vengeance 01


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff Hardy vs RVD - Invasion 01

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 12
Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle - Backlash 2001
Sasha Banks vs Bayley - NXT: Respect


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle Backlash 2001 


AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon Mania33
Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens HiAC17
Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles Battleground17


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ vs Shane

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
(WM26)

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
(Extreme Rules)

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
(Over The Limit)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Extreme Rules. Obviously.

Also, try to put the year after the match, so we know what we're looking for.

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus - Extreme Rules 2012
Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk - Over The Limit 2012
Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble 2014


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

OTL

Cm Punk vs Jeff Hardy Summerslam 2009
Del Rio vs Christian Extreme Rules 2011
Chris Jericho vs HBK No Mercy 2008


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Del Rio/Christian Extreme Rules 2011


Eddie Guerrero vs JBL - Judgment Day 2004
Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar - No Way out 2004
Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 20


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs JBL

Triple H vs Chris Jericho - Fully Loaded 2000
John Cena vs Edge - Backlash 2009
Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens - Royal Rumble 2016


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

John Cena vs Edge - Backlash 2009

Christian vs. Chris Jericho (WWE Intercontinental Championship, Ladder Match) - WWE Unforgiven 2004

Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin (ECW Championship, Ladder Match) - WWE TLC 2009

Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship, Ladder Match) - WWE Extreme Rules 2011


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio

Steve Austin vs Dude Love - Over the Edge '98
Steve Austin vs Kane - King of the Ring '98
Steve Austin vs The Rock - Wrestlemania XV


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Austin vs Dude Love

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - WrestleMania 32
Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks - RAW 7/25/16
Charlotte Flair vs Asuka - WrestleMania 34


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Austin vs The Rock - Wrestlemania XV

EDIT - Well it sure as fucking hell ain't Asuka vs Charlotte, that's for damn sure.

I'll pick WrestleMania 32, because Sasha didn't win.

Triple H vs Steve Austin - No Way Out 2001
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2003
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat - WrestleWar 89


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit

Edge vs Chris Jericho - WM 26
The Miz vs Seth Rollins - Backlash 2018
Finn Balor vs AJ Styles - TLC 2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Miz vs Seth Rollins - Backlash 2018

Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz - Royal Rumble 2000
John Cena vs Seth Rollins - TLC 2014
Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss - TLC 2016


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz - Royal Rumble 2000

(if you haven't seen them, click on the title to watch)

1. The Undertaker & Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan & Sid Justice - WWF Saturday Night's Main Event: February 8, 1992
2. The Undertaker w/Paul Bearer vs. Irwin R. Schyster (I.R.S.) w/Ted DiBiase - WWF Royal Rumble: January 22, 1995
3. The Undertaker w/Paul Bearer vs. King Mabel w/Sir Mo (Casket Match) - WWF In Your House 5 (Season's Beatings): December 17, 1995


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker & Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan & Sid Justice

Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon - WrestleMania X
Shawn Michaels vs Kevin Nash - In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies
Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2002


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2002

(if you haven't seen them, click on the title to watch)

- Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (WWF Hardcore Championship, Ladder Match) - WWF Summerslam: ‎August 19, 2001
- Rob Van Dam vs. Christian (c) (WWE Intercontinental Championship, Ladder Match) - WWE RAW: September 29, 2003
- Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Ric Flair vs. Finlay vs. Matt Hardy vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match) - WWE WrestleMania 22: April 2, 2006


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam - SummerSlam 2001

@Catalanotto

Roddy Piper vs. Bret Hart - WrestleMania 8
Roddy Piper vs. Greg Valentine - Starrcade (1983)
Roddy Piper vs. Goldust - WrestleMania 12


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

unpopular opinion but Roddy vs Goldust (it's just so insane and of it's time)

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - Summerslam 1994
Edge & Christian vs Hardy Boyz - Unforgiven 2000
Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle - Raw 11/6/2001


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - Summerslam 1994

-

Hell In A Cell Match for the WWF Title (Rikishi vs Undertaker vs Stone Cold vs Triple H vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle) - Armageddon 2000
No Holds Barred Match for the IC Title (Randy Orton vs Mick Foley) - Backlash 2004
Inferno Match (Undertaker vs Kane) - Unforgiven 1998


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No Holds Barred Match for the IC Title (Randy Orton vs Mick Foley) - Backlash 2004

Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle - Royal Rumble 2003
Daniel Bryan vs Triple H - WrestleMania XXX
Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles - Survivor Series 2017


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Edit: Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle - Royal Rumble 2003*

No Holds Barred Match for the IC Title (Randy Orton vs Mick Foley) - Backlash 2004 

Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle - Summerslam 2002
Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - The Bash 2009
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk - Over the Limit 2010


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - The Bash 2009

"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. Diamond Dallas Page - Halloween Havoc 1997
"Macho King" Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior - WrestleMania VII
"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. Ted DiBiase - WrestleMania IV


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. Diamond Dallas Page - Halloween Havoc 1997

Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega - WrestleKingdom 12
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - The Bash 2009
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2001


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega - WrestleKingdom 12

WrestleMania III:

Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant
Honky Tonk Man (with Jimmy Hart) vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts (with Alice Cooper)
Ricky Steamboat (with George Steele) vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage (with Miss Elizabeth)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant

(click on the title to watch them)

The Undertaker & Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan & Sid Justice - WWF Saturday Night's Main Event: February 8, 1992
The Undertaker w/Paul Bearer vs. Irwin R. Schyster (I.R.S.) w/Ted DiBiase - WWF Royal Rumble: January 22, 1995
The Undertaker w/Paul Bearer vs. King Mabel w/Sir Mo (Casket Match) - WWF In Your House 5 (Season's Beatings): December 17, 1995


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Undertaker & Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan & Sid Justice - WWF Saturday Night's Main Event: February 8, 1992

Chris Jericho vs Steve Austin (Undisputed WWF Championship) - Vengeance 2001
CM Punk vs John Cena (Undisputed WWE Championship) - Summerslam 2011
Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles (Champion vs Champion) - Survivor Series 2017


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

CM Punk vs John Cena (Undisputed WWE Championship) - Summerslam 2011

Brian Pillman vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger - SuperBrawl '92
Brian Pillman vs Lex Luger - Halloween Havoc '89
Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat - Halloween Havoc '92


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brian Pillman vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger - SuperBrawl '92

Alexa Bliss vs Bayley - Payback
Alexa Bliss vs Becky Lynch Steel Cage Match - SDLive
Alexa Bliss vs Mickie James - TLC


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Becky Lynch Steel Cage Match - SmackDown

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - WM 19
Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels Ladder Match - No Mercy 2008
Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - Unforgiven 2008


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels Ladder Match - No Mercy 2008

AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns - Payback 2016
AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens - SummerSlam 2017
AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura - MITB 2018


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns - Payback 2016

Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens - WrestleMania 33
Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles - WrestleMania 32
Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins - Roadblock (December 2016)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles - WrestleMania 32

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - Bad Blood 1997
Undertaker vs Edge - Summerslam 2008
Undertaker vs Triple H - WrestleMania 28


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Undertaker vs Edge

Batista vs Triple H - WrestleMania 21
John Cena vs Triple H - WrestleMania 22
Big Show vs Floyd Mayweather - WrestleMania 24


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

John Cena vs Triple H - WrestleMania 22

Brock Lesnar vs The Rock - Summerslam 2002
Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle - Summerslam 2003
Brock Lesnar vs Eddie Guerrero - No Way Out 2004


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesner vs Eddie Guerrero - No Way Out 2004

The Rock vs Mankind - Royal Rumble 1999
JBL vs Eddie Guerrero - Judgment Day 2004
JBL vs John Cena - Judgment Day 2005


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Rock vs Mankind - Royal Rumble 1999

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero - Halloween Havoc 1997
Rey Mysterio vs. Ultimo Dragon - Spring Stampede 1997
Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko - Great American Bash 1996


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero - Halloween Havoc 1997

Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle - Summerslam 2002
Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero - SD 6/23/05
Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - The Bash 2009


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - The Bash 2009

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - SummerSlam 2014
Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2014
Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns - SummerSlam 2014


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns - SummerSlam 2014

Triple H vs Cactus Jack - Royal Rumble 2000
Triple H vs Steve Austin - No Way Out 2001
Triple H vs Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels - WM XX


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs. Steve Austin - No Way Out 2001

Hollywood Hogan vs. The Warrior - Halloween Havoc 1998
Mr. T. vs. Roddy Piper - WrestleMania 2
The Bushwhackers vs. Nikolai Volkoff and The Iron Sheik - Heroes Of Wrestling 1999


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels

EDIT - I saw none of those matches but I guess I'd be more interested in watching Hogan vs Warrior out of all 3.

Sheamus vs John Morrison - TLC 2010
Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens - Hell in a Cell 2017
CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - Survivor Series 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Triple H vs Steve Austin - No Way Out 2001
> 
> Hollywood Hogan vs. The Warrior - Halloween Havoc 1998
> Mr. T. vs. Roddy Piper - WrestleMania 2
> The Bushwhackers vs. Nikolai Volkoff and The Iron Sheik - Heroes Of Wrestling 1999


Mr. T. vs. Roddy Piper



emerald-fire said:


> Triple H vs Chris Benoit vs Shawn MIchaels
> 
> Sheamus vs John Morrison - TLC 2010
> Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens - Hell in a Cell 2017
> CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - Survivor Series 2011


Sheamus vs John Morrison - TLC 2010

Shawn Michaels Triple H - Bad Blood 2004
Shawn Michaels vs John Cena - RAW 4/23/07
Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 12


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Shawn Michaels Triple H - Bad Blood 2004

(click on the links for a preview)
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio - WWE Capitol Punishment 2011
CM Punk vs. The Miz vs. Alberto Del Rio (WWE Championship, TLC Match) - WWE TLC 2011
CM Punk vs. John Cena (Undisputed WWE Championship Match with Triple H as a Special Guest Referee) - WWE SummerSlam 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs. John Cena (Undisputed WWE Championship Match with Triple H as a Special Guest Referee) - WWE SummerSlam 2011

Royal Rumble 2009
Royal Rumble 2016
Men's Royal Rumble 2018


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Royal Rumble 2009

Royal Rumble 1992
Royal Rumble 2001
Royal Rumble 2004


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Royal Rumble 1992

The Rock vs Steve Austin - WM 19
Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair - WM 24
Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WM 26


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

The Rock vs Steve Austin - WM 19

(click on the links for a preview)
The Undertaker w/Paul Berear vs. Imposter Undertaker w/Ted DiBiase - WWF Summerslam 1994
Kane vs. Imposter Kane (Luke Gallows) - WWE Vengeance 2006
Sin Cara (Azul) vs. Sin Cara (*****) - WWE Hell in a Cell 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Taker vs Taker

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus - Extreme Rules 2012
Daniel Bryan vs John Cena - Summerslam 2013
Daniel Bryan vs Triple H - WrestleMania XXX


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus - Extreme Rules 2012

Asuka vs Charlotte Flair - WrestleMania 34
Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks - Roadblock (December 2016)
Ronda Rousey vs Nia Jax - Money in the Bank 2018


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Charlotte Flair - WrestleMania 34

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle - No Way Out 2006
John Cena vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 23
Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk - Over The Limit 2012


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk

Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns - Backlash 2018
Braun Strowman vs Brock Lesnar vs Kane - Royal Rumble 2018
Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles - SummerSlam 2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles - SummerSlam 2017

Rey Mysterio & Edge vs Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit - No Mercy 2002
Edge & Christian vs Hardy Boyz - No Mercy 1999
Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro & Sheamus - No Mercy 2017


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Rey Mysterio & Edge vs Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit - No Mercy 2002

(click on the links for a preview)
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk (Last Man Standing Match) - WWE Extreme Rules 2011
Triple H vs. Sheamus (Street Fight) - WWE Extreme Rules 2010
Randy Orton vs. Jack Swagger (World Heavyweight Championship, Extreme Rules Match) - WWE Extreme Rules 2010


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H vs. Sheamus (Street Fight) - WWE Extreme Rules 2010

Shawn Michaels Triple H - Bad Blood 2004
Shawn Michaels vs John Cena - RAW 4/23/07
Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 12


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 12

Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - Badd Blood: In Your House 1997
Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 25
Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 26


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WrestleMania 25

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - Extreme Rules 2009
Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - Extreme Rules 2012
Roman Reigns vs AJ Styles - Extreme Rules 2016


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena - Extreme Rules 2012

*America's Most Wanted vs. Triple X - Turning Point 2004

Triple H vs. Booker T vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Rob Van Dam - Survivor Series 2002

Sting, Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat, and Barry Windham vs. Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Steve Austin, Larry Zbyszko, and Rick Rude - WrestleWar 1992*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

America's Most Wanted vs. Triple X - Turning Point 2004

Raven vs Abyss (Dog Collar Match) - No Surrender 2005
Raven vs Jeff Hardy (Six Sides of Steel Tables match) - TNA Lockdown 2005
Raven vs Sean Waltman (Clockwork Orange House of Fun match) - TNA Hard Justice 2005


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven vs Abyss

Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - Unstoppable
Sasha Banks vs Bayley - Brooklyn
Sasha Banks vs Asuka - RAW 1/29/18


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Sasha Banks vs Bayley - Brooklyn

(click on the links for a preview)
Billy Kidman vs. The Wall (Steel Cage Match) - WCW Souled Out 2000
Billy Kidman & Madusa vs. Shane Douglas & Torrie Wilson (Scaffold Match) - WCW Fall Brawl: September 17, 2000
Billy Kidman vs. Gregory Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship) - WWF SmackDown: July 5, 2001


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy Kidman vs. Gregory Helms 

Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz - Royal Rumble 2001
Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle - No Mercy 2002
Edge & Randy Orton vs D-Generation X - NYR 2007


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle - No Mercy 2002

(click on the links for a preview or full match)
Tajiri vs. Triple H - WWE RAW, April, 26, 2004
Tajiri & Rhyno vs Christian & Tyson Tomko - WWE Heat, December 5, 2004
Tajiri vs. Gregory Helms - WWE Heat, December 12, 2005


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H vs Tajiri

Kane vs Rob Conway w/ Shawn Michaels as Guest Referee
AJ Styles vs James Ellsworth w/ Dean Ambrose as Guest Referee
Wade Barret vs CM Punk w/ Cena as Guest Referee


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kane vs Rob Conway w/ Shawn Michaels

John Cena vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 23/4/07
Chris Benoit vs. Triple H - Raw 7/26/04
Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle - Smackdown 9/18/03


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Benoit vs. Triple H - Raw 7/26/04

Batista vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 23
Batista vs Undertaker - Backlash 2007
Batista vs Undertaker - Cyber Sunday 2007


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batista vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 23

Undertaker vs. Mankind - King of the Ring 1998
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 25
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Badd Blood 1997


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 25

Big Show vs Chris Jericho vs Undertaker - Survivor Series 2009
John Cena vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - Survivor Series 2009
Triple H vs Randy Orton vs John Cena - Night of Champions 2009


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H vs Randy Orton vs John Cena - Night of Champions 2009

Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle vs Triple H & Stephanie McMahon - WM 34
Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Kane & Ryback - TLC 2012
Kevin Owens vs John Cena - Elimination Chamber 2015


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle vs Stephanie McMahon vs Triple H

Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns - Roadblock December 2016
Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn - Battleground 2016
Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins - Hell in a Cell 2016


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn - Battleground 2016.

Seth Rollins vs. Finn Balor - SummerSlam 2016.
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose - Money in the Bank 2015.
Seth Rollins vs. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar - Royal Rumble 2015.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar - Royal Rumble 2015.

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan - Royal Rumble 2014
Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose - TLC 2014
Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns - Battleground 2015


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - Money in the Bank 2015

Edit - Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan - Royal Rumble 2016

Chris Jericho vs Triple H - Fully Loaded 2000
Randy Orton vs Mick Foley - Backlash 2004
Edge vs Jeff Hardy - Extreme Rules 2009


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Randy Orton vs Mick Foley - Backlash 2004

-

Shane McMahon vs The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 32
Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle - King of the Ring 2001
Shane McMahon vs AJ Styles - Wrestlemania 33


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle - King of the Ring 2001

Mick Foley vs Edge - WM 22
Mick Foley vs Ric Flair I Quit Match - Summerslam 2006
Mick Foley vs Randy Orton - Backlash 2004


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shane McMahon vs AJ Styles - WrestleMania 33

EDIT - Mick Foley vs Randy Orton - Backlash 2004

Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins - Payback 2017
Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles - SummerSlam 2017
Dolph Ziggler vs Shinsuke Nakamura - Backlash 2017


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins - Payback 2017

Miz vs Cesaro vs Owens vs Zayn - Extreme Rules 2016
Miz vs Ziggler - No Mercy 2016
Rollins vs Miz - Backlash 2018


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Miz vs Ziggler - No Mercy 2016

Samoa Joe vs Shinsuke Nakamura - NXT: Toronto
Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins - Payback
Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar - Great Balls of Fire


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Shinsuke Nakamura - NXT: Toronto

Christian vs RVD - RAW '03
Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Extreme Rules '11
Christian Cage vs Abyss - Sacrifice '06


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Extreme Rules '11

The Great Khali vs John Cena - One Night Stand 2007
The Great Khali vs Batista Punjabi Prison - No Mercy 2007
The Great Khali vs Undertaker Last Man Standing Match - SD 2006


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Great Khali vs Undertaker Last Man Standing Match - SD 2006 (Mad respect to Taker)

Jeff Hardy vs The Undertaker - Raw 24/06/02
Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk - Summerslam 09
Jeff Hardy vs Edge - Extreme Rules 09


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk - Summerslam 09

Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries - Destination X 2012
Austin Aries vs Jeff Hardy - Bound for Glory 2012
Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries vs Bobby Roode - Genesis 2013


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries - Destination X 2012

Asuka vs Ember Moon (Brooklyn II)
Asuka vs Sasha Banks 
Asuka vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka vs Ember Moon

Bret Hart vs British Bulldog - In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 
Bret Hart vs Mr. Perfect - King of the Ring 1993
Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Steve Austin - Survivor Series 1996


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect - King of the Ring 1993

Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart - WrestleMania X
Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania X
Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart - SummerSlam 1994


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Razor Ramon vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 10

Triple H vs John Cena - WrestleMania 22
Triple H vs Seth Rollins - WrestleMania 33
Triple H vs Sheamus - WrestleMania 26


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Triple H vs. Seth Rollins - WrestleMania 33

Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon - SummerSlam 1995
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - Badd Blood 1997
The Undertaker vs. Kane - WrestleMania 14


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - Badd Blood 1997

The Miz vs John Morrison - Falls Count Anywhere - Raw January 3 2011
The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler - No Mercy 2016
The Miz vs Seth Rollins - Backlash 2018


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler - No Mercy 2016

The Wyatt Family vs. The Shield - Elimination Chamber 2014
The Shield vs. Evolution - Extreme Rules 2014
The Shield vs. Evolution - Payback 2014


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Shield vs. Evolution - Payback 2014

Owen Hart vs. 123 Kid - KOTR 1994
Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio - Summerslam 2002
Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar - WM 33


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

The Wyatt Family vs. The Shield - Elimination Chamber 2014

Edit: Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar - WM 33

HHH v Foley RR 2000
Cena v HBK WM 23
Cena v Punk MIB 2011


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

John Cena vs. CM Punk - Money in the Bank 2011

Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose - Hell in a Cell 2014
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose - Money in the Bank 2015
Dean Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins - Battleground 2016


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs CM Punk - MITB 2011

EDIT - Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - Money in the Bank 2015

Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 24
Chris Jericho vs CM Punk - WrestleMania 28
The Undertaker vs Batista - WrestleMania 23


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 24

Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero - Halloween Havoc 1997
Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero - Judgment Day 2005
Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero - SD 6/23/05


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 24

Edit: Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero - Halloween Havoc 1997

The Rock vs. Stone Cold - WrestleMania X-Seven
The Rock vs. Stone Cold - WrestleMania XIX
The Rock vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan - WrestleMania X8


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan - WrestleMania X8

John Cena vs CM Punk - Money in the Bank
John Cena vs Daniel Bryan - Summerslam
John Cena vs AJ Styles - Royal Rumble 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs CM Punk - MITB 2011


Hulk Hogan vs Vince McMahon - WrestleMania 19
The Rock vs Brock Lesnar - SummerSlam 2002
Kurt Angle vs John Cena - Survivor Series 2005


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

John Cena vs CM Punk - Money in the Bank

HHH v Foley RR 2000
HHH v Batista HIAC
Cena v HBK WM 23


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH v Foley RR 2000

Vince McMahon vs Shawn Michaels - WM 22
Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle - KOTR
Stephanie McMahon & Triple H vs Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle - WM 34


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle - KOTR

Edge vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2006
Randy Orton vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2007
Chris Jericho vs John Cena - Survivor Series 2008


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Stephanie McMahon & Triple H vs Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle - WM 34

Lesnar v Cena ER 2012
Lesnar v Punk 2013
Lesnar v Goldberg WM 33


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk - SummerSlam 2013

CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - Survivor Series 2011
Brock Lesnar vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2012
Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan - Night of Champions 2013


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2012

Undertaker vs Edge - Summerslam 2008
Undertaker vs Triple H - WrestleMania 28 
New Day vs The Usos - HIAC 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker vs Triple H - WrestleMania 28

Rey Mysterio vs Randy Orton vs Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 22
Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena - WrestleMania 25
John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge - Backlash 2006


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena - WrestleMania 25

Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - TLC 2016
Roman Reigns vs Sheamus - TLC 2015
Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt - TLC 2014


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - TLC 2016

The Undertaker vs Edge - SummerSlam 2008
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Triple H - Survivor Series 2000
Chris Benoit vs Randy Orton - SummerSlam 2004


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose v AJ Styles

The Rock V Hollywood Hogan ( mania 18 2002 )

The Rock V stone Cold ( mania 19 2003 )

The Rock V John Cena ( mania 29 2013)

Some of the dates might be wrong.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - TLC 2016
> 
> The Undertaker vs Edge - SummerSlam 2008
> Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Triple H - Survivor Series 2000
> Chris Benoit vs Randy Orton - SummerSlam 2004


Then do mine @emerald-fire


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - TLC 2016
> 
> The Undertaker vs Edge - SummerSlam 2008
> Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Triple H - Survivor Series 2000
> Chris Benoit vs Randy Orton - SummerSlam 2004


The Undertaker vs Edge - SummerSlam 2008



Carteruk said:


> Dean Ambrose v AJ Styles
> 
> The Rock V Hollywood Hogan ( mania 18 2002 )
> 
> ...


The Rock V Hollywood Hogan

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - No Mercy 2008
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - The Bash 2009
Chris Jericho vs Edge - WrestleMania 26


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - No Mercy 2008

AJ Styles vs John Cena vs Dean Ambrose - No Mercy 2016
Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - Battleground 2016
The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor - WrestleMania 34


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chris Jericho V Rey Meysterio The Bash 09

Charlotte Flair v Askua ( Mania 34 2018)

Ronda Rousey and Kurt Angle V Stephanie McMahon and Triple H ( Mania 34 2018)

Roman Reigns V Brock Lesnar ( Mania 34 2018)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - No Mercy 2008
> 
> AJ Styles vs John Cena vs Dean Ambrose - No Mercy 2016
> Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - Battleground 2016
> The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor - WrestleMania 34


The Miz v Seth Rollins V Finn Balor

Do mine @emerald-fire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Asuka - WrestleMania 34

John Cena vs JBL - Judgment Day 2005
JBL vs Chris Jericho - Royal Rumble 2008
Booker T vs The Rock - SummerSlam 2001


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Carteruk said:


> Ronda Rousey and Kurt Angle V Stephanie McMahon and Triple H ( Mania 34 2018)


NXT Takeover: The Dream vs Aleister Black
Summerslam: Brock Lesnar vs John Cena
NXT Takeover: The Revival vs AOP vs DIY


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

NXT Takeover Aleister Black V The Dream


Hulk Hogan V. Andre The Giant

Hulk Hogan V Randy Savage

Hulk Hogan v Earthquake


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan V. Andre The Giant

Carmella vs Charlotte - SD 7/31/18
Carmella vs Becky Lynch - SD 7/24/18
Carmella vs Asuka - MITB


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Carmella vs Charlotte - SD 7/31/18

Atlantis vs La Sombra	- CMLL 82 Aniversario
Dirty Heels vs The Wolves - Impact '15
AJ Styles vs Austin Aries - Impact '13


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Austin Aries - Impact '13

Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle - Summerslam 2001
Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - Summerslam 2002
Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk - Summerslam 2013


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2002

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 19
The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin - WrestleMania 19
Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 19


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin WM 19

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio Title vs Mask - The Bash 2009
The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler Title vs Career - No Mercy 2016
Edge vs Kurt Angle Hair vs Hair - Judgment Day 2002


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - The Bash 2009

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker - SummerSlam 1998
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker - Over the Edge 1999
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker - Fully Loaded 1999


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker - Fully Loaded 1999

Randy Orton vs Christian - SD 5/6/11
Randy Orton vs Christian - Over The Limit
Randy Orton vs Christian - Summerslam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Christian - SummerSlam 2011

Batista vs Eddie Guerrero - No Mercy 2005
Randy Orton vs The Undertaker - Armageddon 2005
Triple H vs Chris Benoit - Vengeance 2004


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs The Undertaker - Armageddon 2005

Elimination Chamber Match - Survivor Series 2002
Elimination Chamber Match - New Years Revolution 2005
Elimination Chamber Match - Elimination Chamber 2014


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

New Year's Revolution.

Chris Benoit vs Finlay, Judgment Day 2006
William Regal vs Finlay, The Great American Bash 2006
Chris Benoit vs William Regal, No Mercy 2006


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Chris Benoit vs William Regal, No Mercy 2006

CM Punk vs Brock Lesner - Summerslam 2013
CM Punk vs John Cena - Summerslam 2011
CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Summerslam 2009


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs Brock Lesner - Summerslam 2013

Bayley vs Alexa Bliss - Payback 2017
Mickie James vs Becky Lynch - SD 2/14/17
Charlotte Flair vs Natalya - 5/29/2014


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Didn't see the other two but I can only guess they were not as good as Charlotte vs Natalya (which is kinda overrated anyway).

The Revival vs American Alpha, NXT Takeover: The End
The Revival vs DIY, NXT Takeover: Toronto
The Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch, NXT Takeover: Chicago II


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Revival vs DIY, NXT Takeover: Toronto

Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat - Beach Blast '92 
Ryusuke Taguchi vs Prince Devitt - Invasion Attack '14
Charlotte vs Becky vs Carmella - SS '18


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat - Beach Blast '92

Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 21
Kurt Angle vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin - SummerSlam 2001
Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar - WrestleMania 19


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin - SummerSlam 2001

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan - Summerslam 2018
The Miz vs Seth Rollins - Backlash 2018
The Miz vs Rey Mysterio WWE Championship Match - RAW 2011


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Miz vs Seth Rollins - Backlash 2018

Steve Austin vs Dude Love - Unforgiven 1998
Mick Foley vs. Terry Funk - RAW 5/5/1998
Steve Austin vs Dude Love - Over the Edge 1998


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin vs Dude Love - Over the Edge 1998

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins Ladder Match - MITB 2015
Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - Backlash 2016
Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens LMS - Royal Rumble 2016


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins

Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens - Royal Rumble 2017
Cesaro vs Sheamus - Clash of Champions 2016
John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio - Hell in a Cell 2015


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens - Royal Rumble 2017

Team Smackdown vs Team RAW - Survivor Series 2005
Team Smackdown vs Team RAW - Survivor Series 2016
Team Smackdown vs Team RAW - Survivor Series 2017


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Team Smackdown vs Team RAW - Survivor Series 2005

Royal Rumble 2004, Royal Rumble 2005, Royal Rumble 2006


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Royal Rumble 2004

Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane - Brooklyn IV 
Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch - Evolution
Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair - Survivor Series


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch - Evolution


Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 24
Batista vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 23
Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 19


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 24

Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar - Survivor Series
Johnny Gargano vs Ciampa - NXT Takeover: New Orleans
Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch - WWE Evolution


----------

